# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Prestanak dojenja

## Kalypso

Eto, Pal ima 13 mjeseci i ja sam prestala s dojenjem. Nije bas da sam htjela, nego su me sike uzasno pocele boljeti (otvorila sam i topic s tom temom). To je bio povod. Ispalo je da je Pal jedva docekala da navecer i ujutro dobije mlijeko u flasici. I sad pitanja:
 - da li to znaci da je siroto dijete vec mjesecima bilo gladno & zedno? Meni se cinilo da mlijeka ima jer je nekog vraga ipak gutala kad je bila na siki, i veselila joj se silno...
 - da li se nakon prestanka dojenja treba otici na kakvu kontrolu tipa UZV grudi? Naime, tjedan (!!) dana nakon prestanka dojenja, pojavile su mi se nekakve kvrzice oko bradavice koje su boljele - ali sam ja lagano masirala pa su nestale... 

Iskustva & savjete molim.
Hvala.

----------


## MamaAna

Sigurna sam da nije bila gladna i žedna.
Ja sam dojila 31 mjesec (sam je prestao, možda i trudnoća ima s tim veze), a već s jedno 8 mjeseci je probao adaptirano mlijeko (išla sam na jednodnevni put, a nisam imala zalihu) i popio ga je u jednom dahu, vrlo halapljivo, i dalje je volio cicu. Čak smo prošlo ljeto imali pauzu od tjedan dana i poslije pauze sve po starom.
Za kvržice ne znam, možda neke nakupine mlijeka, to će ti reći naše stručnjakinje.

----------


## renata

siki se veselila jer je sika nesto posebno, najljepse mirisi, a mlijeko ima najbolji okus, 
a bocici se veseli jer unutra ima vjerojatno vece kolicine isto neceg finog, ali drugacijeg.
ne vjerujem da je prije bila gladna, vec bi to jako dobro pokazala.

iako sam tu kao neka strucnjakinja, iznenadilo me da su se kvrzice pojavile tek tjedan dana od prestanka dojenja. po mojem, trebale su se pojaviti vec drugi dan nakon prestanka dojenja, od mlijeka koje ostane u dojci. nisi napisala jesi li se izdajala nakon sto si prestala dojiti. jel nakon tog masiranja tih kvrzica izaslo malo mlijeka van?

iako se nakon prestanka dojenja pocne sve manje i manje mlijeka proizvoditi, ono nece prestati kao odrezano, proizvest ce se jos malo i ono mora na neki nacin van. ne treba se cesto izdajati, naravno, jer to dalje potice proizvodnju, ali treba se sigurno bar jos jednom nakon sto imas osjecaj da ima mlijeka/kvrzica u dojci.

----------


## Kalypso

To je i bilo ono sto me zbunilo - nakon prestanka dojenja NISAM se uopce izdajala i nisam imala nikakav dojam napetosti u sikama. Zato su me i iznenadile te kvrzice nakon tjedan dana. Kad sam ih lagano masirala, tjerala sam ih prema bradavicama - i izasla je neka prozirna tekucnina. Nije cak ni mlijeko.

Doduse, do njezinih godinu dana, sigurno je bilo mlijeko unutra, jer sam joj uredno svako vecer izdojila par kapi mlijeka u zlicicu u koju bih onda ukapala i D vitamin.

Nevjerojatno da se covjek nakon godinu dana uspjesnog dojenja pita takve stvari.

----------


## mamazika

Ja već 11 mjeseci ne dojim i još uvijek mogu istisnuti koju kap. Sad je to što ide više vodenasto. Do prije 2-3 mjeseca sam se morala svakih dan-dva izdojiti jer me smetalo. A izlazilo je masno, žućkasto - upotrijebila sam za lice (svoje) i oko očiju, super za kožu!
A nakon 1. trudnoće kad sam prestala (13 mjeseci) nakon par tjedana više nije bilo baš ničeg.

----------


## klia

Cure drage, mislim da bismo sve trebale nakon sezone dojenja otići na pregled dojki. Ne znam trebamo li raditi mamografiju, ali bilo kakav pregled stručnjaka ne bi nam škodio. Mislim da tu samopregled nije dovoljan.

----------


## Gioia

Meni je ginekolog rekao da 2 mjeseca po prestanku dojenja odem na UZV grudi.
Moja Katarina ima 14 mjeseci i prije 10 dana je prestala tražiti.  Jučer sam i ja osjetila bolne kvržice koje ću sad zalit toplom vodom pa masirat prema vani.  Dva dana po prestanku dojenja morala sam se malo izdojit  da si olakšam tvrdoću.

----------


## Handy

Što trebam učiniti ako mi niti nakon tri mjeseca nakon prestanka dojenja nisu nestale kvržice (a dojila sam 3.5 tj.)? Je li netko imao ovakvu situaciju? Moj ginekolog mi je rekao da to nisu kvržice, već malo promijenjene mliječne žlijezde i da mi dojke nakon poroda i dojenja ne mogu biti iste kao i prije. Naravno da su dojke i inače kvrgaste, ali ovo su nove kvrge i tvrdi kanalići koje prije ovog poroda nisam imala i ponekad osjećam laganu bol u dojkama na tim mjestima. Ja tada nisam inzistirala na UZV niti da me pošalje specijalistu, jer sam tek bila prestala dojiti, pa sam se nadala da će se to s vremenom razgraditi.

----------


## Gioia

A da ih probaš tuširati što toplijom vodom možeš da se kanalići prošire i masnoća u mlijeku omekša), pa kružnim pokretima masirati prema bradavici, da izađe? Ili da daš djetetu da povuče - oprosti ali nisam čitala zašto si prestala s dojenjem.  Ili probaš povući s izdajalicom, samo toliko da te prestane boliti.

----------


## Handy

Masirala sam se svakodnevno tijekom dojenja, koliko sam mogla stisnuti, ali one nisu nestajale, čak mi se činilo da se niti ne smanjuju. Kao da sam samo održavala neko stanje tek toliko dobro da ne dobijem upalu. A mlijeko se stalno negdje drugdje štopalo i osjećala sam nove i nove kvržice i kanaliće...Sad se već nisam masirala neko vrijeme, možda bih trebala još koji put probati. Hvala Gioia!

----------


## maggie34

> Meni je ginekolog rekao da 2 mjeseca po prestanku dojenja odem na UZV grudi.


Ovako je i meni rekla moja gin. pa su je popljuvali i teta na uzv-u i kirurg. Treba ici odmah. Ja nisam i sad pusta s****. 
UZV se moze raditi i dok zena doji, mamografija ne.

----------


## iki

Maggie kakva sr....?

Ja ne dojim 6mj.
3mjeseca nakon prestanka bila sam na UZ dojki i kažu sve u redu.
Mene i dalje sve više boli desna dojka, u zadnje vrijeme i ispod desnog pazuha i još sam počela osjećati trnce u rukama tj. prstima desna ruke.

*Jel imao tko sl. probleme po prestanku dojenja?*
Razmišljam da opet odem na UZV (drugo mišljenje) ili čak mamografiju.

----------


## kathy_t

Jel se baš mora ići na uzv nakon prestanka dojenja(Kao npr,papa test jednom god.)ili je to samo preporučljivo ili to pak ovisi o nekim osobnim faktorima rizika?

----------


## iki

> Jel se baš mora ići na uzv nakon prestanka dojenja(Kao npr,papa test jednom god.)ili je to samo preporučljivo ili to pak ovisi o nekim osobnim faktorima rizika?


Preporuka je da se ode.

----------


## Gioia

Meni su još naglasili da je važno da se dojke snime najviše 10 dana od početka ciklusa (kad je najmanje hormona odnosno kad su najispuhanije).  Ja kad dobijem, odmah ih trebam zvat i dogovaramo termin.  Idem privatno (250 kn   :Sad:  ) jer se u bolnici čeka termin oko mjesec i po dana...  Ne znam vode li i u bolnici računa o ciklusu, pretpostavljam da ne.

----------


## maggie34

ja sam negdje 5 mjeseci od pocetka slabog dojenja i bjesomucnog izdajanja, pocela osjecati jaku bol u lijevoj (.) gore iznutra. i kao, necu ici dok se izdajam, to se ne radi i sl. hocu reci, tako me moja gin savjetovala. pregledavala se redovito i na uzv u 6. mjesecu nadje mi na uzv nesto (sto ja pod prstima nisam uopce napipala), hitno punkcija...pokazala se nekakva upala (to je jos nedefinirano, doduse, al' analiza punkcije pokazuje prisustvo bakterija). savijet: javiti se kirurgu. odem k njemu (jednom dobrom, starom privatniku, ofkors, jer su u bolnici sve neki golobradi djecaci...hebi ga, meni je vazno da covjek ima malo vise iskustva), pljunem 450 kn. dijagnoza: galaktolela (zaostalo mlijeko, zacepljen kanal...ok, i nije me bilo puno briga, naglasak je bio na tome da nema tragova maligniteta, meni jedino vazno). sredilo me izdajanje...
nakon toga i mamografija, dijagnoza ista, sad opet kirurgu. a ja zelim na drugu trudnocu i cekam da mi kazu moram li na operaciju ili ne.

e, sad. za uzv dojke nitko ne pita za ZM (ni privatno ni javno), za mamografiju pitaju, cak i u bolnici (u Rijeci, pa tako valjda i drugdje). mamografiju sam cekala ravno 11 dana i to samo zbog ciklusa.

----------


## maggie34

> Maggie kakva sr....?
> 
> Ja ne dojim 6mj.
> 3mjeseca nakon prestanka bila sam na UZ dojki i kažu sve u redu.
> Mene i dalje sve više boli desna dojka, u zadnje vrijeme i ispod desnog pazuha i još sam počela osjećati trnce u rukama tj. prstima desna ruke.
> 
> *Jel imao tko sl. probleme po prestanku dojenja?*
> Razmišljam da opet odem na UZV (drugo mišljenje) ili čak mamografiju.


ako je uzv u redu, nema straha . a tvoji simptomi mogu biti i od kraljeznice, pogotovo sto ti ruke trnu.

----------


## Gioia

Hej, *Maggie34*, pa to si ti!!!  Tek sad mi je kliknulo.
Na kirurgiji u ZD - ako si tamo išla - su sve dječaci, fakat, bila sam tamo nedavno skinuti 2 madeža i super mi je dječak to napravio.  Ići ću još nekoliko skinuti.  Ali isto bih bila volila da je tamo bio makar netko stariji, onako sijed i s naočalama, da vidim da ih netko nadgleda!

Žao mi je za te probleme ali nadam se da će biti OK.

----------


## maggie34

hej đojooooo  :Love:  

 u rijeci sam bila na KBC-u, al' sve ti to isto.

ma, bit ce ok, samo se malo prolongirao rad na baby2.

 :Kiss:  Kati!

----------


## LauraP

Imam ih dvoje i dojila sam ih svakog po šest mjeseci..... Nije da sam onak naglo prekinula to dojenje, jednostavno malo pomalo više nisu htjeli čim sam počela s dohranom..... A i bome mi se to čini nekak sasvim u redu da nakon šest mjeseci se sami počnu odvikavati od toga pa sve do njihove prve godine.... Mislim da sve dalje je totalno nepotrebno.

Pristalica sam dojenja kad su bebe male, fakat je zdravije a i puno lakše i jeftinije ali mislim da se danas možda previše forsira to dojenje i to po par godina djetetovog života....djetetu od npr. 3 godine mislim da nije mjesto da ženinim prsima....totalno nepotrebno....ali to je samo moje mišljenje....

----------


## apricot

> ali to je samo moje mišljenje....


tako je, to je tvoje mišljenje.
ali, ovo je topic za probleme s grudima nakon prestanka dojenja, pa molim da ostanemo u toj domeni.

----------


## Apsu

Trebam li izdajati nakon prestanka dojenja?
Malac je dojio samo ujutro i na večer, prošla su 3 dana od kad je odbio cicu i čini mi se da je to to. Cice su mekane ali osjećam nekakvu težinu u njima. Ne znam kak se sad ponašati, jel da izdajam po malo ili da pustim? Hoće to mlijeko iz sisa otići nekud ili ga trebam izdojiti?

Ništa ne znam, totalni zbunj, nisam se nadala ovom pa se nisam ni pripremila  :Confused:

----------


## tanja37

Ja ovo svog od skoro 15 mj.još dojim, ali voljela bih prestati!!!! Inače, kad sam prestajala sa ovom srednjom, izdojila bih koji put malo, onako istisnula par puta dok ne osjetim olakšanje i hodala sam par dana sa zeljem i peršinom na cicama!!! Prošlo sve super! 
Sad se psihički pripremam da odbijen ovog priljepka, ali nikako! Pravi ovisnik a ja zombi...bas ti zavidnim...

----------


## Apsu

Ma nije to za zavidit  :Sad:  Danas ima 17 mjeseci, govorila sam si da ću prestat dojit kad on sam odbije, a računala da će to biti sa dvije godine na dalje, ne sad!
Bila sam zombi baš do njegovih 15 mjeseci, onda je prešao na ujutro, pred spavanje i po noći, a zadnjih mjesec dana smo maknuli noćno i počeo je spavati cijelu noć, i sad skroz gotovo. 
Ne znam, baš sam tužna... I ne znam dal da izdajam mlijeko ili ne..

----------


## Kaae

Ne, ako te ne smeta. Ako se bas grudi jako stvrdnu, onda izdoji minimalno, tek toliko da popusti napetost/neugoda. 

Izdajanje bi samo dalo signal tijelu da je proizvodnja i dalje potrebna.

----------


## maca papucarica

Moj Klempo je prestao dojiti sa 14 mjeseci. 
Isto smo bili spali na 2-3 dojenja dnevno.
Nisam imala potrebu izdajati jer je potražnja/proizvodnja bila mala i nije došlo do prepunjavanja, kvrga ili ičega sličnog.
Mlijeko se samo povuklo.

Jedino što sam ja tada bila trudna 4 mjeseca, ali mislim da to nije učinilo veliku razliku.

----------


## legal alien

Apsu to pitaj neku savjetnicu. Ja bi izdajala samo ako se stvrdnu. Ali samo malo.

Mi prestale sa 20 mj i 4 dana. Najvise mi fali za nocno uspavljivanje. To nam je ostalo kao zadnje. Sada puno vise traze kontakt koza na kozu i stalno bi se mazile.

----------


## *meri*

ako ti ne smeta, ne trebas izdajati.
ja sam prvog dojila 17 mjeseci i jos je puno puta dnevno dojio kad sam odlucila prestati i imala sam jos puno mlijeka, tako da sam se morala izdajati da mi se ne upali. drugog sam dojila 26 mjeseci i to je pred kraj bilo samo za uspavljivanje. kad sam prestala nisam se trebala izdajati, mlijeko se povuklo samo.

----------


## Apsu

Hvala na odgovorima!
Ne cini mi se da ce se stvrdnut, izgleda da je malo mlijeka uopce ostalo. Onda necu izdajat pa cu vidjet. 
Jesu vas prali hormoni? Ne znam sta da ocekujem, place mi se strasno i ne znam jel to moja zalost il ce me hormoni udarit

----------


## *meri*

prvi put mi je bilo jako jako zao. cak sam nakon deset dana htjela ponovo poceti koliko mi je to falilo.
drugi put ne, jer mi je bilo dosta, zato sam i prestala.

----------


## legal alien

Mene peru hormoni ali kao trajni pms. Dobila stvari nakon 2g i 4 mj. Svako tri tjedna po 7-9 dana. Bolne ovulacije. Uzas. Osjecam neku nervozu iznutra, kao da cu iskocit iz koze.
U trudnoci i tijekom dojenja sam bila zennnn. Sad planiram uzet neki prirodni pripravak za balansiranje hormona, tipa vrkuta, evine kapi ili maca. Jer mi je nemoguce samoj sa sobom. A kako je mm s mojim ispadima ne zelim ni mislit.   

Ima li vas jos sa slicnim problemom? Moze li to bit od hormona?

----------


## jelena.O

ja sa zadnjim nisam htjela uopće izdajati, stisla sam koji put samo cicu da malo izađe

----------


## Tanči

> Trebam li izdajati nakon prestanka dojenja?
> Malac je dojio samo ujutro i na večer, prošla su 3 dana od kad je odbio cicu i čini mi se da je to to. Cice su mekane ali osjećam nekakvu težinu u njima. Ne znam kak se sad ponašati, jel da izdajam po malo ili da pustim? Hoće to mlijeko iz sisa otići nekud ili ga trebam izdojiti?
> 
> Ništa ne znam, totalni zbunj, nisam se nadala ovom pa se nisam ni pripremila


Ništa nemoj raditi.
Nikakvo izdajanje.

----------


## vikki

> Mene peru hormoni ali kao trajni pms.


Moj se pms pojačao nakon poroda (dobila sam 6 i pol mjeseci poslije poroda) i nisam normalna u te dane, toliko da me sram kad prođe. Srećom ne traje dugo, par dana pred ciklus.

I ja ti zavidim, Apsu, rado bih prekinula, ali nisam karakter. Spavanje nam je uglavnom ok. Iako se i dalje zna često buditi, uglavnom ga samo potapšem po leđima ili stisnema uza se pa spava dalje, mada ima noći kad doji dva-tri puta. Ono što mi zapravo smeta je što mi je počeo naskakati na majicu i potezati je sa svih strana kad smo vani, i vikati "kika, kika", dosad to nije radio, valjda zato što sam razgolićena sad na ovim temperaturama. Vani sam prestala dojiti ga kad je imao nekih 15-ak mjeseci  i uglavnom nije tražio. Čeka nas more, ne bih voljela da se na plaži prepirem s njim oko toga.

----------


## iva222

Malo podizem temu da ne otvaram novu.
S pune dvije godine odlucila sam da bi voljela prestati dojiti. Povodom toga isplanirala sam razgovor s malim sisavcem cisto da vidim njegovo misenje o tome.
I tako prekjucer obavljen razgovor: objasnila sam da je mama umorna, da je sisa umorna, pokazala sam mu kako mlijeko curi iz nje (potrgao se od smijeha na to). Gospodin je izjavio da je sisa "mokra" :D
Hoces sisu? Ne.
I to je bilo to. Ja u totalnom soku. Ne znam dal sam u tom trenutku bila vise sretna i ponosna ili tuzna i zacudena.
Nakon toga je par puta pitao za sisu, rekla sam da je mokra. Nasmijao se. Bez suza, bez drame. Ja sam bila spremna vratit mu sisu u usta cim bi napravio tuznu facu, al do toga nije doslo.
Nisam bila spremna na tugu koja je uslijedila. Ni brigu i anksioznost. Hoce li on bit ok? Jesam li ispravno postupila? Prije par dana sam bila apsolutno sigurna u to. Sad mi hormoni zamagljuju moc rasudivanja.
To nisam dozivjela ni nakon poroda, stvarno nisam ocekivala. Na rubu sam da mu opet pocnem nudit, al zao mi je kad vidim kako je on to dobro prihvatio.
Sinoc prije spavanja nije uopce trazio. Trazio je jednom po noci, al nije se bunio kad nisam dala. To je za mene potpuno neistrazen teritorij. Izgubljena sam. 
A da ne spominjem ogromne kolicine mlijeka koje se izlijevaju iz mene.
Ahhh.
Ne zelim zvucat melodramaticno, al utjesite me :D

----------


## Apsu

Ne daj sisu i budi sretna na divnom zavrsetku  :Smile: 
Nas zavrsetak je bio isto takav, mene 6 mjeseci nakon prestanka jos uvijek zna tuga uloviti..

----------


## kiri-

stvarno? ajmeeee razumijem te u potpunosti...ja dojim 11 mjeseci i nekidan me netko pitao do kad ces...a ja jos ne razmisljam o prestanku. beba jede svasta i mislim da nebi bio toliki problem koliko je meni nekako rano .. ali da..budi sretna sta dijete nema traume i budi sretna sta si izdrzala toliko dugo ... svaka cast!!! cika mu je dala imunitet,utjehu i hranu, a nakon 2 god vrijeme je da kupis neki novi savrseni  grudnjaki da cike zablistaju u novom svijetlu  :Wink:

----------


## pikula

I mene to čeka. Mi ćemo dvije za mjesec dana. Drš se. To je i dalje tvoja beba.

----------


## nina70

Podižem temu. Malenu dojim već 19 mj. Od prvog dana nismo imali nikakvih problema s dojenjem. Sve je išlo ko podmazano jer je curka jednostavno znala sisati. Dojila sam je na zahtjev, podoji su bili česti ali kratki. Nije spavala na cici. Međutim, ubijali su me učestali noćni podoji, svakih sat i pol-dva. Rijetko bi odspavala tri sata u komadu pa sam je s njenih cca 9 mj. pustila u naš krevet. Tek tada sam se malo naspavala. Situacija se pogoršala prije dva mjeseca kad sam počela raditi. Čim dođem s posla doma odmah mi trga majicu i onda gusla po cici dva sata. Najgora je noć, ne želi ispustiti cicu uopće. Radim u smjenama i kad dođem navečer doma bježim u drugu sobu. Tada se naspavamo i jedna i druga (ona je s tatom u krevetu), ali to nije riješenje. Ne želim tako, a drugačije ne znamo. Znam da joj falim jer smo do nedavno bile nerazdvojne. I ona fali meni. Stalno se prijetim da ću prestati dojiti iako psihički nisam još spremna na to. Potpuno razumijem *ivu222* ali očito je da moja neće samo tako ostavit ciku...ili se varam?
Ne znam da li sam ovo napisala jer bih željela savjet ili jer se nadam da ću tek kad vidim napisane svoje misli doći do nekog zaključka  :Smile:  Hoću reći da ne bih razmišljala o prestanku kad bi po noći bila eventualno dva podoja... Odgađam svoju odluku jer mi je dojenje bilo prekrasno iskustvo i baš nikakvih problema nismo imale, bradavice nisu boljele, napredovala je super...ali kad krene ono žilavljenje ili dobijem šamar vani jer joj ne dam cicu momentalno tada u mislima kuham čaj od peršina....i onda dođemo kući, ona iz petnih žila dudla pa dudla a ja mazohistički uživam......

----------


## zutaminuta

Nisam nikakav stručnjak.

Možda treba jači obrok? Moja je veliki gladuš i da joj ne radim tri obroka na dan, onako kalorična visila bi na cici bez prestanka.

----------


## nina70

Nije gladna. Zaboravila sam reći da je s dva mjeseca udvostručila porođajnu težinu. Do šest mjeseci isključivo dojena. S dohranom počeli polako ali uspješno. Jede fino drugu hranu. Dođem s posla, a ona taman ručala i isto traži cicu. Ja bih se s njom mazila, a ona neće nego cicu. Obožava kefir i jogurt i to običan kiseli, ali nijedno drugo mlijeko neće niti išta napravljeno na mlijeku.

----------

